# Simulcast



## music6000 (Feb 4, 2019)

A unique Pedal with 3 switchable Gain stages.


----------



## Matth (Apr 1, 2019)

looks great! Where did you get the faceplate?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 1, 2019)

Matth said:


> looks great! Where did you get the faceplate?


CHEERS! 
That is all an illusion. It is a Graphic printed on A4 Transparent Adhesive Back Inkjet Printer Sheet.
Sealed & Finished in Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## Matth (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome, I’ll have to get some of that printer sheet!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> CHEERS!
> That is all an illusion. It is a Graphic printed on A4 Transparent Adhesive Back Inkjet Printer Sheet.
> Sealed & Finished in Automotive Clear Coat.



What brand adhesive back sheets do you use?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What brand adhesive back sheets do you use?


I live in Australia, This is what I use:
            https://www.pcx.com.au/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=3096


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> I live in Australia, This is what I use:
> https://www.pcx.com.au/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=3096


How do you apply the adhesive decals?  I've recently switched from using water-slide decals, that you can "slide" around on the enclosure until it's properly aligned.  The adhesive decals, however, stick instantly so you son't get a second chance to align the decal if needed.  I've ruined so many of them during application, and if the decal curls or bends, then the laser toner flakes off.  Drives me nuts!  I'm about ready to go back to water-slides at this point.  Can you detail exactly how you do yours, from print to application?  Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 2, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> How do you apply the adhesive decals?  I've recently switched from using water-slide decals, that you can "slide" around on the enclosure until it's properly aligned.  The adhesive decals, however, stick instantly so you son't get a second chance to align the decal if needed.  I've ruined so many of them during application, and if the decal curls or bends, then the laser toner flakes off.  Drives me nuts!  I'm about ready to go back to water-slides at this point.  Can you detail exactly how you do yours, from print to application?  Thanks!



I get my adhesive labels from Labels By The Sheet. 

https://labelsbythesheet.com/collec...heet-w-2-vert-back-slit?variant=7670865330222 

These work great for me especially since I don't have a laser printer.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> How do you apply the adhesive decals?  I've recently switched from using water-slide decals, that you can "slide" around on the enclosure until it's properly aligned.  The adhesive decals, however, stick instantly so you son't get a second chance to align the decal if needed.  I've ruined so many of them during application, and if the decal curls or bends, then the laser toner flakes off.  Drives me nuts!  I'm about ready to go back to water-slides at this point.  Can you detail exactly how you do yours, from print to application?  Thanks!


I learned from a Sign Writer applying Graphics.

 First, Make sure the Graphic is Cured (Completely Dried)
 Cut to Size
 Place Graphic exactly in place on the Pedal and as Flat as possible.
 Use Low Tack Painters Tape around 20mm wide.
 Cut 2 approx. 10mm by 20mm pieces, Place 1 at each end in the middle of the Narrow sides enough to hold the Graphic in Place.
 Adjust Graphic to exact position.
 Cut a piece of Low Tack Painters Tape approx. 10mm Longer than Graphic on Longest side.
 Apply Tape approx. 10mm on the Graphic & 10mm to the Edge of Pedal & Wrap over the side to form a Hinge.
 Remove Temporary End pieces of Tape.
 Fold back Graphic like an Open Book & carefully remove Adhesive Backing Paper.
 Make sure Pedal is free of any form of Debris.
 Swing Graphic towards Top of Pedal holding Firmly to around 30 degrees away from Face of pedal.
 Carefully slide the Tip of your Finger approx. 5 to 10mm (3/8'' Inch) along the length of Tape & Graphic while still holding Graphic up with other Hand.
 I find that now working from one corner of Tape Side with the Tip of your Finger & moving approx. 5 to 10mm on a diagonal to the Edges removes any Creases or Bubbles while still holding the Graphic Firmly & Lowering as you go.
 If you now have the Graphic nice and flat, Carefully remove the Tape from one end, pulling it Back as low as possible to avoid lifting Graphic.
 Now use the Backing Paper with the Shiny side towards the Graphic to make sure it is firmly in place.
 PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT!

 Cheers music6000


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 2, 2019)

music6000 said:


> I learned from a Sign Writer applying Graphics.
> 
> First, Make sure the Graphic is Cured (Completely Dried)
> Cut to Size
> ...


Awesome!  Cheers mate.


----------

